# SAFELY replacing IOTA emerg ballasts



## gtt (Apr 22, 2013)

I have numerous 4 pin cfl cans in various locations. Several are wired with iota emergency ballasts, AND are in drywall ceilings. Any hints on dealing with these? The typical reg ballast have the push in terminals, and the IOTAs are a PITA even with ceiling grids. ( yes I got my picture taken!)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

So, what's the question?

What do you mean by "dealing with these?"


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope, they are a pain in the ass. If I can I replace it with LED and add a separate E-light.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Your profile says HVACR. You may be better off going to...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## gtt (Apr 22, 2013)

telsa said:


> So, what's the question?
> 
> What do you mean by "dealing with these?"


With a drywall ceiling working thru a metal rimmed hole, and the hi voltage from the ballast battery present.


----------



## gtt (Apr 22, 2013)

telsa said:


> So, what's the question?
> 
> What do you mean by "dealing with these?"


With a drywall ceiling working thru a metal rimmed hole, and the hi voltage from the ballast battery present. 

I am a maintenance tech and do electrical, plumbing, HVAC, and whatever else the client can break, wear out or destroy.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Might want to get an electrician as he would be smart enough to shut it off. Can you imagine if you hand got stuck in there?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

IBTL. Maintenance men shouldn't be doing electrical work.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

gtt said:


> With a drywall ceiling working thru a metal rimmed hole, and the hi voltage from the ballast battery present.
> 
> I am a maintenance tech and do electrical, plumbing, HVAC, and whatever else the client can break, wear out or destroy.


This part that you will need to get a licensed electrician to come out and deal with this.

I dont have much patince with multihat handyperson at all. 

so I will close this thread.


----------

